# Autopista via-t transponders



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi does anyone have any info on getting hold of one of these transponders to save the hassel of having to wake up the other half when you come to a pay station.
Many thanks David


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

casa99 said:


> Hi does anyone have any info on getting hold of one of these transponders to save the hassel of having to wake up the other half when you come to a pay station.
> Many thanks David



No idea??? Have you tried google??????

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I think you can get them at your bank


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I think you can get them at your bank


Thanks for that , were not over till next april so i`ll get on-line with my bank and have a butchers. :happy:


----------

